# CPEC by Moonlight



## Moonlight

My first attempt on CPEC, I hope you will like it

By *Moonlight*

*CPEC for China*​





​CPEC is one of the 6 proposed economic corridors of China under the vision of One Belt, One Road (OBOR). The idea is to establish new maritime silk route by enhancing regional connectivity and linking 3 billion people of 64 countries of the world in Europe, Asia and Africa by cost effective road, rail and sea links to boost industrial sector and to sustain future economic challenges. China has immense economic and strategic benefits from CPEC and I have highlighted some of them below

*From Strait of Hormuz to Strait of Malacca*

China imports about 7 million barrels of oil per day, over 80% of its oil passes through the strait of Hormuz located near Gwadar with total value estimates of about *$400 million dollars a day* at reasonable price of $70 dollar per barrel. After the oil is loaded from one of the oil exporting nations in strait of Hormuz (Kuwait-Saudi Arabia-Qatar-UAE-Iran and Oman) it passes through Pakistan-India-Sri Lanka-Malaysia-Singapore-Indonesia-Vietnam and ultimately reaches its destination at port cities of Hong Kong, Shanghai and Shenzhen crossing over 16,000KM in 3 months. By the time CPEC is fully operational in 2030, it is most likely that the demand of oil must have increased.

China have various challenges in this route such as the dispute in South China sea might escalate and effectively neutralise China’s sea route with support of USA, Japan, India and other major players in South China sea.

The other challenge is the strait of Malacca which at its narrowest point of just 2.8km is neither deep enough to accommodate large vessels nor able to meet future demand of China, Japan, South Korea and rest of East Asia with *current vessel traffic of over 77,000 per year.*

*From Kashgar to Gwadar*

CPEC is specifically intended to boost the economy of autonomous region of Xinjiang which at $150 Billion USD is about 60% of Pakistan’s economy but most of the Western China will benefit from CPEC as *evident from the first shipment that came to Pakistan being dispatched from the province of Yunnan* and not from Xinjiang. The western china consists of 55% of the land area of China with approximately 20% population and largely remains under developed compared to North and East China.

China wishes to bridge the gap between western China and rest of the country and came with ambitious plan of “Western Development Strategy” of 1999 under which she invested $512 Billion USD in western China to boost the economy of this region however despite major achievements such as West Triangle Economic Zone, the province of Xinjiang remains less developed due to internal conflict, extreme weather conditions, comparatively low population and poor transportation connectivity as well as lack of access to sea despite being naturally blessed with mineral resources and surplus in energy requirements.

In order to address these problems China envisioned CPEC to boost the economy of Xinjiang by establishing Special Economic Zones (SEZ), Industrial parks, road and rail projects worth billions of dollars to integrate Xinjiang with rest of the country and opening up the province by giving access to warm waters of Karachi and Gwadar at approximately 2700km from Kashgar compared to 5100km from the nearest Chinese port of Shanghai or 5400km of Hong Kong saving in 50% of transportation cost. Besides Pakistan, the autonomous region of Xinjiang also shares border with Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Mongolia and Afghanistan.

*Gwadar and China*

The port of Gwadar is likely to play more important role for development of Xinjiang than the whole of Pakistan. The port of Gwadar is situated on the mouth of strait of Hormuz and can effectively cut the sea route from 16,000km to just 5000km with only half the journey by road.

*The cheapest method for transportation of energy is pipeline* followed by sea route and railways. *China have repeatedly shown interest in laying the oil pipeline to divert about 17% of her oil imports or about 1 million barrel of oil per day from Gwadar to Kashgar.* If such initiative materialises it means China will be importing *$25 billion dollar* of oil each year from Gwadar to Western China through oil pipeline effectively cutting the cost of transportation by manifold besides other strategic benefits of reducing her reliance on South China sea.

The port of Gwadar will also be used for transportation of goods from Western China to East Asia, Africa and Europe by land and sea routes reducing the travel distance from 3 months to just few days. To achieve such goal China is pursuing to upgrade Main Line 1 of Pakistan Railways, new rail links between Gwadar to Karachi and Havelian to Kashgar besides establishing 3 corridors for transportation of goods by road.

There is no second opinion that sea is the cheapest method of transportation of goods however no nation in the world solely relies on sea route. If such was the case, then China would never have built rail link between China and Spain. The rail route between most part of western China will be cheaper between Gwadar and Western china due to proximity of sea port however it is highly likely that many regions of China will prefer Gwadar over Chinese ports where technically Gwadar is more expensive compared to Chinese ports because of time efficiency. If Gwadar is 20% more expensive compared to existing ports in China, it still makes a lot of sense for many businesses to use such route if it also cuts the cost from 3 months to few days.

*Power Projects*

China is financing $34 billion dollars of power projects in Pakistan to generate 17,045MW of electricity besides commitment to add more hydro power projects in future. China knows that no nation in the world would give them high rate of return with current reserves of over 3 trillion USD hence they are trying to invest in under developed nations that are likely to agree with higher rate of return due to their own economic needs.

One of the example is the financing of transmission lines between Matiari to Lahore and Faisalabad that is likely to cost $3 billion dollar. *According to National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) if the transmission line was financed from internal resources, it would require 6 years to recover the cost of the project and won’t need to pay Chinese company for 25 year.*

*Defence*

It’s a secret

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
6 | Like Like:
36


----------



## Moonlight

*I might edit this post later to add more information

CPEC for Pakistan*

We often underestimate the economy of Pakistan which is bigger than Malaysia, Netherlands, South Africa, UAE, Switzerland and Singapore in terms of GDP purchasing power parity (PPP) and Romania, New Zealand and Qatar in terms of GDP (nominal). Pakistan currently have GDP of 1 trillion dollars in terms of GDP (PPP) and likely to be become 1 trillion-dollar economy in terms of GDP (Nominal) by 2030 without realising the potential of CPEC.

*CPEC coincides with Pakistan’s vision 2025* which talks about enhancing regional connectivity with neighbouring nations of China, Iran, India and Afghanistan as well as Central Asia and Turkey in extension. It talks about increasing bilateral trade to boost export volume from current 25 billion USD to 150 billion USD by 2025 and building Karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM) to reduce travel distance from 18 hours to just 12 which is responsible for 80% of vehicle traffic in Pakistan.

*Pakistan have historically been under achieving growth rate by about 2%* due to fragile security and crippled energy sector. CPEC is likely to stimulate economic activities in Pakistan and *add 2.5 percentage points to the GDP* after elimination of electricity woes and increased spending power with development of CPEC related projects.

The biggest advantage CPEC gives to Pakistan is that it closely integrates all parts of Pakistan and opens the mineral rich remote areas of Pakistan for both road and rail links. It will help boost economic activities across entire Pakistan and likely to create 2 million direct and indirect jobs

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
26


----------



## Moonlight

* Energy





*

*Electricity - Overview*

Pakistan’s total installed capacity in 2007 was about 20,000MW against demand of 18,000MW however due to high running costs, inefficient power plants and obsolete machinery only 11,000-13,000MW of electricity was being produced. Pakistan’s electricity consumption was growing at around 8% per year and it was projected by NTDC that Pakistan’s energy requirement by 2030 are likely to increase to 98,557MW at Low scenario and 145,304MW at High scenario

Fast forward in 2013 and Pakistan’s total installed capacity was lingering at 23,000MW of which about 14,000mw was operational against demand of 19,000MW. The reason for low demand is the lack of growth in GDP, floods, thousands of industries had been shut or relocated in Bangladesh and Sri Lanka and billions of rupees were being spent on import of generators to offset reliance on national grid.

Fast forward in 2017 and the total installed capacity is around 27,000MW with operational capacity of 18,000MW leading to claimed reduction of load shedding from 18 hours a day to less than 4 hours a day in most parts of the country.

At first sight we realise that Pakistan’s energy requirement of 18,000MW in 2007 is similar to the energy requirement in 2017 however as per the report of Research and Advocacy for the Advancement of Allied Reforms (RAFTAAR), *There is more electricity being generated by imported generators than the combined electricity being produced in the national grid (17,000MW).*

Pakistanis are currently spending over 200 billion rupees on import of generators, 30 billion rupees for solar panels as well as 30 billion rupees on import of UPS Power backups each year which as per the report of Federal Environment Protection Agency is now installed in over 60% households in Pakistan.

Pakistan’s electricity consumption per capita is one of the lowest in the world about half the electricity consumption per capita of her neighbour India however keeping in view that Pakistan’s electricity per capita is based on the figures of National grid and do not account the electricity generated from independent off-grid resources such as imported generators and solar panels. It is likely that our actual energy requirement is being misrepresented.

*The vision 2025 asserts that Pakistan will provide electricity access to 90% population by 2025 from current 67%* and given our total consumption is already around 35,000MW as projected by NTDC in 2007, it is likely that Pakistan’s energy needs will continue to rise by unprecedented level of 90,000 – 120,000mw by 2030.

*Electricity - CPEC*

CPEC will add 17,045MW of electricity by 2022 and keeping in view the energy requirements of Pakistan, it is highly likely that more hydropower projects that are under consideration will be added in the future. CPEC is likely to resolve short term energy woes of Pakistan but CPEC alone will not be enough to cope with future needs of Pakistan.

The projects approved under CPEC are also going to bring down the cost of electricity generation in Pakistan which relies on generating 30% of its electricity from expensive furnace oil and diesel, most of the projects in CPEC will generate electricity from coal and hydropower with each selling electricity to NEPRA for approximately 8 cents per unit compared to 16-24 cents for generating electricity from furnace oil.

*Gas - Overview*

Pakistan is currently producing 4 Billion Cubic Feet per Day (BCFD) of gas against unconstrained demand of 8 BCFD. It is likely that Pakistan will exhaust all its proven reserves by 2030 and must rely on import of gas if no reserves were found in Pakistan.

It is currently interested to import gas from Iran, Turkmenistan and Qatar through various gas pipelines (IP, TAPI and North South Gas pipeline) however given the present political scenario, IP and TAPI gas pipeline projects are likely to face severe delays. Pakistan’s total share in above mentioned projects is below the gas requirements of Pakistan and it is imminent for Pakistan to close more deals with gas exporting nations. Pakistan is likely to continue facing gas crisis for the coming years.

*Gas - CPEC*

One of the CPEC project will help build 700KM section of Iran-Pakistan Gas pipeline from Gwadar to Nawabshah. It can further be extended by 80KM to link with Iran under favourable circumstances.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
20


----------



## Moonlight

*Infrastructure*

*Roads*






Roads are considered the backbone of economy for developing nations. One of such example is the reserves found in Thar in 1990s. Pakistan tried to attract foreign investors for over 20 years to extract coal from Thar coal minefields and the first question they used to ask is, how are we going to transport heavy machinery if there is no access to road?

Pakistan envisaged construction of Motorways and Highways in 1990s. It took them 25 years to build only 700KM of motorways before the massive influx of money started pouring in for CPEC related projects.

*Roads - CPEC*

The biggest advantage Pakistan gets from CPEC is that it gets to build infrastructure possibly 20 years ahead of timeframe. Pakistan has spent 182 billion rupees on building new highways and motorways since the inception of CPEC in 2015 and allocated 129 billion rupees from PSDP budget of 2016-17. Construction work at such large scale was not possible without *CPEC and will add 3200KM of new or upgraded highways to existing network by 2020.*

It will now be possible to travel between Lahore and Karachi in 12 hours compared to 18, Gwadar to Quetta in 8 hours and Gwadar to Lahore in 16 hours compared to several days and will save billions of rupees in fuel imports

It will also help integrate remote areas of Balochistan, Inner Sindh, FATA, KPK and Gilgit Baltistan and will be catalyst for possible fall of deprivation of provinces with closer integration and inter-dependence and will help increase economic activities amongst the provinces.

Boosted by transit route of China, the economies of scale will allow Pakistan to gain access to regional markets of Middle East, East Asia, Central Asia and possibly South Asia with the lowest transportation and logistics costs and will help generate thousands of direct and indirect jobs.

Pakistan is finally able to extract its mineral resources after the connectivity of road infrastructure and various new job opportunities will be created in such fields.

China currently have bilateral trade of 4000 Billion USD and looking at the GDP of China, it is likely to grow by 300% in 2030. If we have a hypothetical scenario of China’s bilateral trade increasing to 10,000 billion USD by 2030, if China only diverts 1% of its trade towards Pakistan, that is 100 billion USD. It is expected that thousands of vehicles would be required to cater the needs of just 1% Chinese trade which will indirectly give boost to the economy of Pakistan as well.

*Railways




*

Pakistan Railways plans to overhaul entire railway infrastructure that was originally built before the independence of Pakistan in 1947. It also has plans to create new rail link between Gwadar to Quetta and Jacobabad via Basima, Quetta to DI Khan, Gwadar to Karachi, Havelian to Pak-China border as well as new links for establishing rail link between Afghanistan and upgrading ML-4 to enhance railway links between Iran.

*Railway – CPEC*

The original plan of CPEC talks about establishing rail link between Pakistan and China and agreed to conduct study on upgrading ML-1, ML-2, ML-3 as well as creating new link between Havelian to Pak-China Border and Gwadar to Karachi. The first phase of the study is completed and Pakistan and China principally agreed to upgrade ML-1 costing $8 billion USD of which China will finance $5.5 and rest of the cost will be financed by ADB. It is highly likely that more of such projects will be added in near future as the rail link with China will not be possible until Havelian to Pak-China railway project is not is not funded. The upgradation of Karachi to Peshawar will increase the railway speed of 60-80km to 160km per hour reducing the travel distance to half from 26 hours to 11.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
20


----------



## Moonlight

*Industry - CPEC*

The original plan of CPEC talks about principle understanding of industry along the corridor of CPEC. It was originally planned to have Tax Free Special Economic Zone in Gwadar which is now enhanced to minimum of 8 industrial zones across the country.

It is likely that some of the projects will be co-financed by the respective provinces, the federal government and China and foreign investment will be encouraged. The feasibility of Special Economic Zones is still being conducted however it is certain to believe that multi billion dollars will be invested in the industrial sector as evident from the approval of Steel Mills in Gwadar and Chiniot costing about 1 billion dollars.

*New Cities & Other projects*

It is likely that many industrial zones will be established along the corridor of CPEC besides hospitality industry to cater the needs of thousands of Chinese workers engaged in transportation of goods from China to and onwards. So CPEC envisions huge demand people required along the corridor to engage in such activities leading to creation of new cities

*Gwadar*

Gwadar is likely to be the game changer for Balochistan and will contribute to the economy of Pakistan but in my opinion Gwadar is often over exaggerated. As per the recent report of Federal Minister for Shipping, Gwadar will have 100 berths by 2045 with capacity to handle 400 million tons of cargo per year. As per the reports in the media Gwadar have the maximum potential to install 120 berths. To put that in perspective it is less than some of the biggest Chinese and East Asian ports however it is much than the port of Chabahar with maximum handling capacity of 86 million tons of cargo per year. Gwadar have the potential to attract a lot of business but it is not going to be the solution of every problem of the region.

*Conclusion:*

CPEC will indeed benefit economy of Pakistan in the long run however we must not forget that the proposal was envisioned by China to serve the people of China and the major stakeholder of CPEC will always remain China.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
21


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
19


----------



## VCheng

Moonlight said:


> CPEC will indeed benefit economy of Pakistan in the long run however we must not forget that the proposal was envisioned by China to serve the people of China and the major stakeholder of CPEC will always remain China.



An absolutely honest assessment. Thank you for such a detailed report with the correct conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Moonlight said:


> At first sight we realise that Pakistan’s energy requirement of 18,000MW in 2007 is similar to the energy requirement in 2017 however as per the report of Research and Advocacy for the Advancement of Allied Reforms (RAFTAAR), *There is more electricity being generated by imported generators than the combined electricity being produced in the national grid (17,000MW).*
> 
> Pakistanis are currently spending over 200 billion rupees on import of generators, 30 billion rupees for solar panels as well as 30 billion rupees on import of UPS Power backups each year which as per the report of Federal Environment Protection Agency is now installed in over 60% households in Pakistan.


So Pakistan is currently generating 17,000MW from IPPs and Wapda etc and another 17,000MW from generators

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## salarsikander

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> An absolutely honest assessment. Thank you for such a detailed report with the correct conclusion.


And let's see how Pakistani take advantage of such proposed vision. Chinese are not used to of slack behaviour, do it or give it to us. With current culture in Pakistan. I will b not surprised to see desi chor industries getting shipped out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> An absolutely honest assessment. Thank you for such a detailed report with the correct conclusion.


Since you like to talk about electricity

Did you notice the demand of electricity in 2007 was 18,000mw and the same figure is published in 2017 despite the gdp growth of 300 billion USD from 152 billion USD in 2007 and the population increased from 170 million or so to 200 million.

Now the reason is quite understandable that the domestic generators are generating equal mw of electricity to offset the burden of load shedding on the national grid

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Eagle

Moonlight said:


> *Conclusion:*
> 
> CPEC will indeed benefit economy of Pakistan in the long run however we must not forget that the proposal was envisioned by China to serve the people of China and the major stakeholder of CPEC will always remain China.



The great effort and interesting analysis/write-up that I will read all in detail soon but great initiative. 

CPEC is initiated by China majorly indeed and as said "There is no free lunch" then must be benefiting China as well. However, from another point of view that the same is also covered in detail in above posts, Pakistan was not able to invest as such in large quantity or couldn't make it a beneficial project for the nation due to resources though, the vision is clear that it brings infrastructure, jobs, economical growth, power sector and advancement for us through different factors which will ultimately benefit us in long run. It is also to be noted that CPEC is not just Pakistan's project but indeed, China-Pakistan and going to be the game changer w.r.t. the benefits for the region and all the possible future participants. Giving us the roads, industrial setup, attracting investment and above all, representing Pakistan as a growing nation and a step towards self-reliance.

CPEC will not just help us growing economy and it is not necessary that we will be earning the money alone here, as mentioned in first post, we will be having many equipment, gadgets etc in lieu of the money for our defence which is priority for us in these times that we are not able to buy directly due to budget constraints so it is a win win for us and is like a light in the dark. CPEC in all is going to support the nation widely and will be helping our economy manifold in times to come. So all in all, IMO, a fair approach from China that spent a lot will be gaining as well and for Pakistan, economy will be upward and beneficial in every factor which is far better than having nothing in hand that too since the terrorism affected us and before Op, situation was getting worsen day by day but it is proven that all the sacrifices are not in vain and we are moving forward for a better and stronger Pakistan In'Sha'ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mo12

@Moonlight 

Do you envision any risk that may occur, if China finds alternative route to western china, for example India?


----------



## The Eagle

@Horus @WebMaster @Slav Defence @Emmie @Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Mo12 said:


> @Moonlight
> 
> Do you envision any risk that may occur, if China finds alternative route to western china, for example India?


not feasible for obvious reasons 



Moonlight said:


> We often underestimate the economy of Pakistan which is bigger than Malaysia, Netherlands, South Africa, UAE, Switzerland and Singapore in terms of GDP purchasing power parity (PPP) and Romania, New Zealand and Qatar in terms of GDP (nominal).



When did that happen  @Zaki something is fishy with these stats ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Mo12 said:


> @Moonlight
> 
> Do you envision any risk that may occur, if China finds alternative route to western china, for example India?


I did research on that and came to know


It is very costly to reinvent Korakoram highway in India. Such route is only possible from the state of Sikkim but no such serious proposal is under consideration. It took about 20 years to build partially single lane of Korakoram Highway and several hundred workers lost lives from both nation
Chinese are interested in various routes and each route has its own importance. They will link India via China-Burma-Bangladesh-India corridor but it will take several years to commence such proposal and will not be an alternative strategically important Gwadar port



Mentee said:


> not feasible for obvious reasons
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen  @Zaki something is fishy with these stats ?


its open truth man, please look at the gdp ppp and gdp nominal of each nation from the imf website. Even wikipedia will help

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mo12

Zaki said:


> I did research on that and came to know
> 
> 
> It is very costly to reinvent Korakoram highway in India. Such route is only possible from the state of Sikkim but no such serious proposal is under consideration. It took about 20 years to build partially single lane of Korakoram Highway and several hundred workers lost lives from both nation
> Chinese are interested in various routes and each route has its own importance. They will link India via China-Burma-Bangladesh-India corridor but it will take several years to commence such proposal and will not be an alternative strategically important Gwadar port
> 
> 
> its open truth man, please look at the gdp ppp and gdp nominal of each nation from the imf website. Even wikipedia will help


Even if India road goes through Sikkim, it will target different parts of China, so wont rival CPEC to Western Asia


----------



## VCheng

Zaki said:


> Since you like to talk about electricity
> 
> Did you notice the demand of electricity in 2007 was 18,000mw and the same figure is published in 2017 despite the gdp growth of 300 billion USD from 152 billion USD in 2007 and the population increased from 170 million or so to 200 million.
> 
> Now the reason is quite understandable that the domestic generators are generating equal mw of electricity to offset the burden of load shedding on the national grid



Possibly.

There is no doubt that ingenuity at locals and individual levels has reduced the burden on the national grid, but equally surely, Pakistan remains desperately short of all forms of energy, particularly gas and electricity. 

That shortage is not going away anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Mo12 said:


> Even if India road goes through Sikkim, it will target different parts of China, so wont rival CPEC to Western Asia


Indeed

India has repeatedly asked China to build such route but Chinese didn't seem interested so far.

The China-Myanmar-Bangladesh-India corridor is more ideal for Chinese as it integrates several South Asian nations and will serve geographically more important and inhabited areas of the above mentioned nations


----------



## Major Sam

Moonlight said:


> My first attempt on CPEC, I hope you will like it
> 
> By *Moonlight*
> 
> *CPEC for China*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​CPEC is one of the 6 proposed economic corridors of China under the vision of One Belt, One Road (OBOR). The idea is to establish new maritime silk route by enhancing regional connectivity and linking 3 billion people of 64 countries of the world in Europe, Asia and Africa by cost effective road, rail and sea links to boost industrial sector and to sustain future economic challenges. China has immense economic and strategic benefits from CPEC and I have highlighted some of them below
> 
> *From Strait of Hormuz to Strait of Malacca*
> 
> China imports about 7 million barrels of oil per day, over 80% of its oil passes through the strait of Hormuz located near Gwadar with total value estimates of about *$400 million dollars a day* at reasonable price of $70 dollar per barrel. After the oil is loaded from one of the oil exporting nations in strait of Hormuz (Kuwait-Saudi Arabia-Qatar-UAE-Iran and Oman) it passes through Pakistan-India-Sri Lanka-Malaysia-Singapore-Indonesia-Vietnam and ultimately reaches its destination at port cities of Hong Kong, Shanghai and Shenzhen crossing over 16,000KM in 3 months. By the time CPEC is fully operational in 2030, it is most likely that the demand of oil must have increased.
> 
> China have various challenges in this route such as the dispute in South China sea might escalate and effectively neutralise China’s sea route with support of USA, Japan, India and other major players in South China sea.
> 
> The other challenge is the strait of Malacca which at its narrowest point of just 2.8km is neither deep enough to accommodate large vessels nor able to meet future demand of China, Japan, South Korea and rest of East Asia with *current vessel traffic of over 77,000 per year.*
> 
> *From Kashgar to Gwadar*
> 
> CPEC is specifically intended to boost the economy of autonomous region of Xinjiang which at $150 Billion USD is about 60% of Pakistan’s economy but most of the Western China will benefit from CPEC as *evident from the first shipment that came to Pakistan being dispatched from the province of Yunnan* and not from Xinjiang. The western china consists of 55% of the land area of China with approximately 20% population and largely remains under developed compared to North and East China.
> 
> China wishes to bridge the gap between western China and rest of the country and came with ambitious plan of “Western Development Strategy” of 1999 under which she invested $512 Billion USD in western China to boost the economy of this region however despite major achievements such as West Triangle Economic Zone, the province of Xinjiang remains less developed due to internal conflict, extreme weather conditions, comparatively low population and poor transportation connectivity as well as lack of access to sea despite being naturally blessed with mineral resources and surplus in energy requirements.
> 
> In order to address these problems China envisioned CPEC to boost the economy of Xinjiang by establishing Special Economic Zones (SEZ), Industrial parks, road and rail projects worth billions of dollars to integrate Xinjiang with rest of the country and opening up the province by giving access to warm waters of Karachi and Gwadar at approximately 2700km from Kashgar compared to 5100km from the nearest Chinese port of Shanghai or 5400km of Hong Kong saving in 50% of transportation cost. Besides Pakistan, the autonomous region of Xinjiang also shares border with Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Mongolia and Afghanistan.
> 
> *Gwadar and China*
> 
> The port of Gwadar is likely to play more important role for development of Xinjiang than the whole of Pakistan. The port of Gwadar is situated on the mouth of strait of Hormuz and can effectively cut the sea route from 16,000km to just 5000km with only half the journey by road.
> 
> *The cheapest method for transportation of energy is pipeline* followed by sea route and railways. *China have repeatedly shown interest in laying the oil pipeline to divert about 17% of her oil imports or about 1 million barrel of oil per day from Gwadar to Kashgar.* If such initiative materialises it means China will be importing *$25 billion dollar* of oil each year from Gwadar to Western China through oil pipeline effectively cutting the cost of transportation by manifold besides other strategic benefits of reducing her reliance on South China sea.
> 
> The port of Gwadar will also be used for transportation of goods from Western China to East Asia, Africa and Europe by land and sea routes reducing the travel distance from 3 months to just few days. To achieve such goal China is pursuing to upgrade Main Line 1 of Pakistan Railways, new rail links between Gwadar to Karachi and Havelian to Kashgar besides establishing 3 corridors for transportation of goods by road.
> 
> There is no second opinion that sea is the cheapest method of transportation of goods however no nation in the world solely relies on sea route. If such was the case, then China would never have built rail link between China and Spain. The rail route between most part of western China will be cheaper between Gwadar and Western china due to proximity of sea port however it is highly likely that many regions of China will prefer Gwadar over Chinese ports where technically Gwadar is more expensive compared to Chinese ports because of time efficiency. If Gwadar is 20% more expensive compared to existing ports in China, it still makes a lot of sense for many businesses to use such route if it also cuts the cost from 3 months to few days.
> 
> *Power Projects*
> 
> China is financing $34 billion dollars of power projects in Pakistan to generate 17,045MW of electricity besides commitment to add more hydro power projects in future. China knows that no nation in the world would give them high rate of return with current reserves of over 3 trillion USD hence they are trying to invest in under developed nations that are likely to agree with higher rate of return due to their own economic needs.
> 
> One of the example is the financing of transmission lines between Matiari to Lahore and Faisalabad that is likely to cost $3 billion dollar. *According to National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) if the transmission line was financed from internal resources, it would require 6 years to recover the cost of the project and won’t need to pay Chinese company for 25 year.*
> 
> *Defence*
> 
> It’s a secret



Great efforts bro, i want you to correct your last paragraphs as some of the facts are wrong. The cost for the transmission is 1.5B.
http://cpec.gov.pk/project-details/18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Moonlight Fantastic thread by you. You seem have escaped my attention. I will add some thoughts when I get the time. 

_*And yes your right the Chinese are the prime motivators behind CPEC. However it is for Pakistan to either abuse this golden opportunity or use it to the full to build a prosperous Pakistan. The choice is ours._

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hyde

Major Sam said:


> Great efforts bro, i want you to correct your last paragraphs as some of the facts are wrong. The cost for the transmission is 1.5B.
> http://cpec.gov.pk/project-details/18


Sir 1.5 billion dollar is from Matiari to Lahore and another 1.5 billion dollars is from Matiari to Faisalabad

Its 2 different projects with total investment of 3 billion USD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## somebozo

Moonlight said:


> China is financing $34 billion dollars of power projects in Pakistan to generate 17,045MW of electricity besides commitment to add more hydro power projects in future. China knows that no nation in the world would give them high rate of return with current reserves of over 3 trillion USD hence they are trying to invest in under developed nations that are likely to agree with higher rate of return due to their own economic needs.



Chinese interest rates are very low but economic disparity in under developed countries mean the returns are automatically high as people need to take a massive economic leap forward..and this create boom for Chinese exports..


----------



## shhh

That terrifying moment when PPP comes in power again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Zaki said:


> Sir 1.5 billiom dollar is from Matiari to Lahore and another 1.5 billion dollars is from Matiari to Faisalabad
> 
> Its 2 different projects with total investment of 3 billiom USD



Yes, You are right. 

Edited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Major Sam said:


> Yes, You are right.
> 
> Edited


Sir in some reports it says the transmission line may even start from Port Qasim to Matiari and then extends to Faisalabad.

Its basically 1 transmission line but two projects. It starts from Matiari and then separates somewhere to extend to Lahore and Faisalabad. There are also several grid stations that will be built so it will be easier to seperate both projects

The total cost of the project is 3 billion dollars for 2 projects as highlighted on this website (14 and 15)

http://cpec.gov.pk/energy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Zaki said:


> So in some reports it says the transmission line may even start from Port Qasim to Matiari and then extends to Faisalabad.
> 
> Its basically 1 transmission line but two projects. It starts from Matiari and then separates somewhere to extend to Lahore and Faisalabad. There are also several grid stations that will be built so it will be easier to seperate both projects
> 
> The total cost of the project is 3 billion dollars for 2 projects as highlighted on this website (14 and 15)
> 
> http://cpec.gov.pk/energy



Its first HVDC Transmission line so may be thats why price is high. But initially the project cost was 2Busd for Matiari to lahore and later it comes down to 1.5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

Mo12 said:


> Even if India road goes through Sikkim, it will target different parts of China, so wont rival CPEC to Western Asia



But as far as i know, India does have a road connection with China.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kaptaan said:


> @Moonlight Fantastic thread by you. You seem have escaped my attention. I will add some thoughts when I get the time.
> 
> _*And yes your right the Chinese are the prime motivators behind CPEC. However it is for Pakistan to either abuse this golden opportunity or use it to the full to build a prosperous Pakistan. The choice is ours._



When souls (_Ruh_) were created they were given a choice - either obey their Creator or not. It's all a matter of choice to begin with....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

HAKIKAT said:


> When souls (_Ruh_) were created they were given a choice - either obey their Creator or not. It's all a matter of choice to begin with....



Customer locking should be the strategy by the way. Once the interests are vested, option to revert is costly and benefits start flowing then is the time to play the right cards, which in Pakistan's case should be its own development and prosperity of its people but sadly that seldom happens.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

@Moonlight larki really good efforts and a very good and comprehensive read. Looking forward for more, Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Mehhh farig article @Moonlight . what a waste of time









Kidding it's a great piece of work mooney keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

@Moonlight a great piece of work . I think in future I would be utilising ur work for myself again epic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Moonlight said:


> *Industry - CPEC*
> 
> The original plan of CPEC talks about principle understanding of industry along the corridor of CPEC. It was originally planned to have Tax Free Special Economic Zone in Gwadar which is now enhanced to minimum of 8 industrial zones across the country.
> 
> It is likely that some of the projects will be co-financed by the respective provinces, the federal government and China and foreign investment will be encouraged. The feasibility of Special Economic Zones is still being conducted however it is certain to believe that multi billion dollars will be invested in the industrial sector as evident from the approval of Steel Mills in Gwadar and Chiniot costing about 1 billion dollars.
> 
> *New Cities & Other projects*
> 
> It is likely that many industrial zones will be established along the corridor of CPEC besides hospitality industry to cater the needs of thousands of Chinese workers engaged in transportation of goods from China to and onwards. So CPEC envisions huge demand people required along the corridor to engage in such activities leading to creation of new cities
> 
> *Gwadar*
> 
> Gwadar is likely to be the game changer for Balochistan and will contribute to the economy of Pakistan but in my opinion Gwadar is often over exaggerated. As per the recent report of Federal Minister for Shipping, Gwadar will have 100 berths by 2045 with capacity to handle 400 million tons of cargo per year. As per the reports in the media Gwadar have the maximum potential to install 120 berths. To put that in perspective it is less than some of the biggest Chinese and East Asian ports however it is much than the port of Chabahar with maximum handling capacity of 86 million tons of cargo per year. Gwadar have the potential to attract a lot of business but it is not going to be the solution of every problem of the region.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> CPEC will indeed benefit economy of Pakistan in the long run however we must not forget that the proposal was envisioned by China to serve the people of China and the major stakeholder of CPEC will always remain China.


So true about Gwadar

The port of Shanghai, Hong Kong and Singapore are already bigger or similar to maximum potential of Gwadar. If I am not wrong, the port of Shanghai has 1200 berths in it.

Also the comparison between Chabahar and Gwadar is not correct as both are designed to serve different purpose. Gwadar has capacity to handle 400-500 million tons of cargo compared to 86 million as you rightly pointed out about Chabahar.

But the point is, the trade between India and Afghanistan+Central Asia is meant to be low anyway as there is hardly any comparison of these nations with the economy of India. Whatever these nations produce, India is mostly in surplus of that and whatever India needs, that is not produced by Afghanistan and Central Asia

The point is, Afghanistan's economy can be compared with average cities of India so their interest is more about strategic than trade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samlee

Moonlight said:


> My first attempt on CPEC, I hope you will like it
> 
> By *Moonlight*
> 
> *CPEC for China*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​CPEC is one of the 6 proposed economic corridors of China under the vision of One Belt, One Road (OBOR). The idea is to establish new maritime silk route by enhancing regional connectivity and linking 3 billion people of 64 countries of the world in Europe, Asia and Africa by cost effective road, rail and sea links to boost industrial sector and to sustain future economic challenges. China has immense economic and strategic benefits from CPEC and I have highlighted some of them below
> 
> *From Strait of Hormuz to Strait of Malacca*
> 
> China imports about 7 million barrels of oil per day, over 80% of its oil passes through the strait of Hormuz located near Gwadar with total value estimates of about *$400 million dollars a day* at reasonable price of $70 dollar per barrel. After the oil is loaded from one of the oil exporting nations in strait of Hormuz (Kuwait-Saudi Arabia-Qatar-UAE-Iran and Oman) it passes through Pakistan-India-Sri Lanka-Malaysia-Singapore-Indonesia-Vietnam and ultimately reaches its destination at port cities of Hong Kong, Shanghai and Shenzhen crossing over 16,000KM in 3 months. By the time CPEC is fully operational in 2030, it is most likely that the demand of oil must have increased.
> 
> China have various challenges in this route such as the dispute in South China sea might escalate and effectively neutralise China’s sea route with support of USA, Japan, India and other major players in South China sea.
> 
> The other challenge is the strait of Malacca which at its narrowest point of just 2.8km is neither deep enough to accommodate large vessels nor able to meet future demand of China, Japan, South Korea and rest of East Asia with *current vessel traffic of over 77,000 per year.*
> 
> *From Kashgar to Gwadar*
> 
> CPEC is specifically intended to boost the economy of autonomous region of Xinjiang which at $150 Billion USD is about 60% of Pakistan’s economy but most of the Western China will benefit from CPEC as *evident from the first shipment that came to Pakistan being dispatched from the province of Yunnan* and not from Xinjiang. The western china consists of 55% of the land area of China with approximately 20% population and largely remains under developed compared to North and East China.
> 
> China wishes to bridge the gap between western China and rest of the country and came with ambitious plan of “Western Development Strategy” of 1999 under which she invested $512 Billion USD in western China to boost the economy of this region however despite major achievements such as West Triangle Economic Zone, the province of Xinjiang remains less developed due to internal conflict, extreme weather conditions, comparatively low population and poor transportation connectivity as well as lack of access to sea despite being naturally blessed with mineral resources and surplus in energy requirements.
> 
> In order to address these problems China envisioned CPEC to boost the economy of Xinjiang by establishing Special Economic Zones (SEZ), Industrial parks, road and rail projects worth billions of dollars to integrate Xinjiang with rest of the country and opening up the province by giving access to warm waters of Karachi and Gwadar at approximately 2700km from Kashgar compared to 5100km from the nearest Chinese port of Shanghai or 5400km of Hong Kong saving in 50% of transportation cost. Besides Pakistan, the autonomous region of Xinjiang also shares border with Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Mongolia and Afghanistan.
> 
> *Gwadar and China*
> 
> The port of Gwadar is likely to play more important role for development of Xinjiang than the whole of Pakistan. The port of Gwadar is situated on the mouth of strait of Hormuz and can effectively cut the sea route from 16,000km to just 5000km with only half the journey by road.
> 
> *The cheapest method for transportation of energy is pipeline* followed by sea route and railways. *China have repeatedly shown interest in laying the oil pipeline to divert about 17% of her oil imports or about 1 million barrel of oil per day from Gwadar to Kashgar.* If such initiative materialises it means China will be importing *$25 billion dollar* of oil each year from Gwadar to Western China through oil pipeline effectively cutting the cost of transportation by manifold besides other strategic benefits of reducing her reliance on South China sea.
> 
> The port of Gwadar will also be used for transportation of goods from Western China to East Asia, Africa and Europe by land and sea routes reducing the travel distance from 3 months to just few days. To achieve such goal China is pursuing to upgrade Main Line 1 of Pakistan Railways, new rail links between Gwadar to Karachi and Havelian to Kashgar besides establishing 3 corridors for transportation of goods by road.
> 
> There is no second opinion that sea is the cheapest method of transportation of goods however no nation in the world solely relies on sea route. If such was the case, then China would never have built rail link between China and Spain. The rail route between most part of western China will be cheaper between Gwadar and Western china due to proximity of sea port however it is highly likely that many regions of China will prefer Gwadar over Chinese ports where technically Gwadar is more expensive compared to Chinese ports because of time efficiency. If Gwadar is 20% more expensive compared to existing ports in China, it still makes a lot of sense for many businesses to use such route if it also cuts the cost from 3 months to few days.
> 
> *Power Projects*
> 
> China is financing $34 billion dollars of power projects in Pakistan to generate 17,045MW of electricity besides commitment to add more hydro power projects in future. China knows that no nation in the world would give them high rate of return with current reserves of over 3 trillion USD hence they are trying to invest in under developed nations that are likely to agree with higher rate of return due to their own economic needs.
> 
> One of the example is the financing of transmission lines between Matiari to Lahore and Faisalabad that is likely to cost $3 billion dollar. *According to National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) if the transmission line was financed from internal resources, it would require 6 years to recover the cost of the project and won’t need to pay Chinese company for 25 year.*
> 
> *Defence*
> 
> It’s a secret




*Moonlight Behen I Have Done Some Research On The Potentials of CPEC and Gwadar Port.Can I Use Your Thread????I Have Been On This Forum for 6 Years And Still Have Not Been Able To Master The Art of Starting Threads???*



*BTW How Did You Start Yours???????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

This thread deserves appreciation... @Moonlight 

@Zibago @The Sandman abey tum log bi kuch kar liya karo....farigh people, like me....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Samlee said:


> *Moonlight Behen I Have Done Some Research On The Potentials of CPEC and Gwadar Port.Can I Use Your Thread????I Have Been On This Forum for 6 Years And Still Have Not Been Able To Master The Art of Starting Threads???*
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW How Did You Start Yours???????*



Thank you for appreciating the work. You surly can use the information. Thank me later. 

You must have missed your English classes on starting off any piece of writing. 
Kidding.

Have a good one.
-----


Very farigh people. 

Ps: Thank You for liking it. 



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> This thread deserves appreciation... @Moonlight
> 
> @Zibago @The Sandman abey tum log bi kuch kar liya karo....farigh people, like me....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Moonlight said:


> Thank you for appreciating the work. You surly can use the information. Thank me later.
> 
> You must have missed your English classes on starting off any piece of writing.
> Kidding.
> 
> Have a good one.
> -----
> 
> 
> Very farigh people.
> 
> Ps: Thank You for liking it.



*No I Mean Still Haven't Figured Out How to Start Thread on PDF Where Do You Go To????????I Meant I Was Going to Add My Own Work to Your Thread*


----------



## Moonlight

Samlee said:


> *No I Mean Still Haven't Figured Out How to Start Thread on PDF Where Do You Go To????????I Meant I Was Going to Add My Own Work to Your Thread*



Oh you mean creating a thread. I'm sorry for misunderstanding your post.
You go to relevant section and on top it says, "post new thread" click on it. Write or paste whatever you want to post and then all you have to do is post the thread with clicking on the 'post reply or thread' something. I hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## Samlee

Moonlight said:


> Oh you mean creating a thread. I'm sorry for misunderstanding your post.
> You go to relevant section and on top it says, "post new thread" click on it. Write or paste whatever you want to post and then all you have to do is post the thread with clicking on the 'post reply or thread' something. I hope it helps. Cheers.



*OK Thanx *

*I Will Still Use Your Thread In The Coming Days.The More People Know About The True Potential About This Project The Better*


----------



## Moonlight

Samlee said:


> *OK Thanx *
> 
> *I Will Still Use Your Thread In The Coming Days.The More People Know About The True Potential About This Project The Better*



You're welcome. A good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

@Well.wisher

About your deleted post. CPEC is about improving economy rather than Education although some goodwill projects do include education or more importantly skills enhancement programs but nothing much to talk about really...

The problem of education will be addressed through existing programs and the government of Balochistan does include about 30% budget for education only if my memory is correct

The point is, if CPEC helps grow economy, you have more money to spend on education and health

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Guy

Prosperous future of Pakistan.


----------



## Well.wisher

Zaki said:


> @Well.wisher
> 
> About your deleted post. CPEC is about improving economy rather than Education although some goodwill projects do include education programs or more importabtly skills enhancement programs but nothing much to talk about really...
> 
> The problem of education will be addressed through existing programs and the government of Balochistan does include about 30% budget for education only if my memory is correct
> 
> The point is, if CPEC helps grow economy, you have more money to spend on education and health



I want 20 universities and 20 mosques in Gawadar alone .


----------



## Hyde

Well.wisher said:


> I want 20 universities and 20 mosques in Gawadar alone .


They have plan of making 150 university campuses around the country; surely Balochistan too will get some of them. Gwadar is getting university, second planned city in Pakistan after Islamabad with resources enough to accommodate 3 million people. Its likely to be one of the most developed city in Pakistan second only to Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad probabaly. Quetta will thrive but the main focus is on Gwadar for couple of years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Zaki said:


> They have plan of making 150 university campuses around the country; surely Balochistan too will get some of them. Gwadar is getting university, second planned city in Pakistan after Islamabad with resources enough to accommodate 3 million people. Its likely to be one of the most developed city in Pakistan second only to Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad probabaly. Quetta will thrive but the main focus is on Gwadar for couple of years




Thankyou for the information. 
I think There are already projects of universities in balochistan. 

One is being made in my village too . Worth 12 crore in jaffarbad. 
It's a convenience , now students don't have to travel to Quetta or karachi for further studies .



Zaki said:


> Quetta will thrive but the main focus is on Gwadar for couple of years



Quetta should be made a tourist spot of balochistan as it has natural beauty and beautiful winter . 

It can be made a great beautiful point for tourism . Beautiful mountains, beautiful cantonment, beautiful culture . 

Apart from Quetta , ORMARA and jeevani of balochistan are some of most beautiful places in balochistan. They're under control of navy . It's really beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

..



Firstly, many thanks to OP for an honest attempt to understanding CPEC. Well done really.

But if Pak Friends think that CPEC is just confined to Pak economically or geographically..then I am sorry to say that none of you understand that the true signficance of CPEC to Sino-Pak Axis.

CPEC is a framework for entire Afro-Asian Ocean Region and beyond...all the way to South America and back again...

As I have said many times before Pak is a South West Asian Regional Power of Global Consequence...

Ever wondered why those hiinndianz hate you and CPEC so much???

There is a Greatest Game at play here.. not just some €250+ Blns investments... 

The Chinese mind thinks in centuries... one wishes Pak friends can percieve decades ahead.

Nevertheless, all the very best with eliminating foreign sponsored terror and become at leat 3 Trillion economy in a couple decades...then we are talking.

All else is just intellectualism and waste of life force..



.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## My-Analogous

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 371626



Bro add shipping industries as well. It will be backbone of CPEC and shipping traffic of Pakistan will increase like a blast. It will reduce Indian sea route revenue and it is put load in Indian economy and importance on Indian sea will reduce


----------



## ssethii

Moonlight said:


> * Energy
> 
> 
> View attachment 371623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward in 2017 and the total installed capacity is around 27,000MW with operational capacity of 18,000MW leading to claimed reduction of load shedding from 18 hours a day to less than 4 hours a day in most parts of the country.
> 
> At first sight we realise that Pakistan’s energy requirement of 18,000MW in 2007 is similar to the energy requirement in 2017 however as per the report of Research and Advocacy for the Advancement of Allied Reforms (RAFTAAR), *There is more electricity being generated by imported generators than the combined electricity being produced in the national grid (17,000MW).*
> 
> .


what do you mean by the terms 'installed capacity' and 'operational capacity'. You are way off in your comparison of electricity generation between 2007 and 2017. Secondly I don't have exact figures but electricity generated by independent sources can't be more than 10% of national generation.
1 MW of installed or name plate capacity(power) in theory can generate 720,000 kWh(energy) in a month but running a power plant 24*7 is practically not possible.
The installed capacity according to official documents in Dec, 2016 is *23,269.84 MW *and in terms of units *4,171,083,667 KWh *were generated in the month of Dec last year. This gives us the efficiency of about 24.9% which means the installed capacity was operational for roughly 6 hours a day for 30 days.


----------



## Samlee

Moonlight said:


> You're welcome. A good day.



Behen Je Mere Thread Pe to Ajao 2 4 Aur Members Ko Bhi Le Aao

https://defence.pk/threads/true-potental-of-cpec.474793/

Itni Mehenat Ki Koi Saala Lift Hi Nahi Kara Raha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Samlee said:


> Behen Je Mere Thread Pe to Ajao 2 4 Aur Members Ko Bhi Le Aao
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/true-potental-of-cpec.474793/
> 
> Itni Mehenat Ki Koi Saala Lift Hi Nahi Kara Raha


sir jee tag kar dia karo na log khud hi a jain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ssethii said:


> what do you mean by the terms 'installed capacity' and 'operational capacity'. You are way off in your comparison of electricity generation between 2007 and 2017. Secondly I don't have exact figures but electricity generated by independent sources can't be more than 10% of national generation.
> 1 MW of installed or name plate capacity(power) in theory can generate 720,000 kWh(energy) in a month but running a power plant 24*7 is practically not possible.
> The installed capacity according to official documents in Dec, 2016 is *23,269.84 MW *and in terms of units *4,171,083,667 KWh *were generated in the month of Dec last year. This gives us the efficiency of about 24.9% which means the installed capacity was operational for roughly 6 hours a day for 30 days.


Installed capacity = maximum potential of every plant

Operational = many plants in Pakistan remains shut for maintenance, high running costs, lack of fuel supply and inability of transmission lines to hold more capacity etc. About 8000-10,000mw of electricity can technically be added overnight but the cost of generation is so huge that they mostly remain shut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sady

I think instead of 'Suhaag raat ki daastaan' or 'besharam larkiyaan click karen' Pakistani masses should be informed about CPEC using the info in small tid bits and posters over social media. There is not a lot of cohesive information available online for CPEC. The propaganda only thrives in information gaps. We let idiots hijack the positive happenings in Pakistan as no one bothers to educate a common man. Kalabagh bring a prime example.


----------



## ssethii

Zaki said:


> Installed capacity = maximum potential of every plant
> 
> Operational = many plants in Pakistan remains shut for maintenance, high running costs, lack of fuel supply and inability of transmission lines to hold more capacity etc. About 8000-10,000mw of electricity can technically be added overnight but the cost of generation is so huge that they mostly remain shut


There is no magic wand which would do it overnight. Different power sources have different operational limitations for example a PV solar system can generate electricity while the sun is shinning likewise fossil fuel based plants can run for 8-10 hrs a day, a nuclear power plant can produce electricity for days but requires more time to put to operation. Similarly hydro power plants can generate electricity for 2-3 hours a day.

edit: installed capacity is the maximum power producing capability of a system. Running a system at full capacity 24*7 would drastically reduce the life of that system provided the possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

ssethii said:


> There is no magic wand which would do it overnight. Different power sources have different operational limitations for example a PV solar system can generate electricity while the sun is shinning likewise fossil fuel based plants can run for 8-10 hrs a day, a nuclear power plant can produce electricity for days but requires more time to put to operation. Similarly hydro power plants can generate electricity for 2-3 hours a day.
> 
> edit: installed capacity is the maximum power producing capability of a system. Running a system at full capacity 24*7 would drastically reduce the life of that system provided the possibility.


that's right, no disagreement on that

The hydro power capacity of Tarbela dam reduces from 3500mw to only 1000MW during winter. There is nothing we can do about it. Many plants are shut for maintenance or the machinery goes faulty so nobody can achieve maximum generation capacity anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Gawadar Real Estates & Commercial Development Temporary Banned *

https://defence.pk/threads/balochistan-govt-bans-transfer-of-land-in-gwadar-for-three-months.475982/


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indeed Pakistan's strategic location cannot be ignored.
The ability to bypass the strait of Malacca is a huge advantage.


----------

